# I met a werewolf



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I went to the motor city comic convention yesterday and I met a very cool werewolf......wolfman mac. Here is a pic of me and him. What a very cool he was. Check out his website for chiller drive inn. Comes on by me every saturday night.









http://chillerdrive-in.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick ass!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watch the cheesy movies on Chiller Drive In Theater regularly


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, as Roxy said, we watch Chiller Theater most Saturday nights.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Killer B horror & SciFi classics?
Does it get any better?!

NO, No it Doesn't!!


----------

